# 11 week old kitten peeing on me!!!



## minty1004 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi
I have an 11 week old female kitten. When we had her she was litter trained and still uses her litter however she has started peeing on me in particular (2 of us live with her)
Firstly she jumped on the sofa and peed on my lap (this has happened twice), she has peed on the sofa other times as well, and she is repeatedly peeing on my side of the bed often when i am sleeping. all areas are thoroughly cleaned after her accidents and she is taken to her litter box if we notice in time. we have given her 2 litter boxes as well. We are going to take her to the vet to rule out a UTI but we are just puzzled as it always seems to be me she pees on not my partner.
Any advice would be useful right now!


----------



## Sam18sgc (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi there.

My 8 month old had a UTI and was peeing on the bed (my side) so she got antibiotics. The infection cleared up and we got a urine sample checked to make sure. Then the next day she peed on me while I was in bed! 

Have you gotten to the bottom of your kittys problem? My vet has given me more antibiotics for her and has said if they don't work we will try some feliway plug ins in case it is stress related.


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

Have there been any big changes in the household? How long have you had her?

It could be stress related if there have been any major changes.


----------



## Sam18sgc (Apr 23, 2012)

No changes at all with our household. Had her since she was 8 weeks. I know that she was taken away from her mum at 6 weeks and some young girl with a toddler had her for a couple of weeks. They said they had to get rid of her because the toddler was scared of her but I think it was the other way round as she is very timid and isn't too sure of new people. 

But as I say nothing has changed at home so not too sure what's up with her


----------



## RabbitMonster (Mar 20, 2012)

It could just be that she was separated from her mom too young.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

I think its an ownership thing, my oscar has weed on my bed on numerous occations, cot mattress the other week, and the night before last in my washing pile, 
althouhg I will allow him that one, as I forgot to check his litter tray when I got in from work (got home at half 1) and when I went out they had both used it alot, so that was my fault.


----------

